# Gentoo su MacBook Pro 5,3 e problemi irrisolti

## oxonian

Ciao a tutti,

sono nuovo nel forum ma è da tempo che lo seguo. Utilizzo Gentoo da poco anche se in passato ho usato molto Ubuntu. 

Ho deciso di passare a Gentoo perchè voglio una distribuzione che mi forzi a capire come funziona Linux e mi piace molto il suo approccio source-based.

Ho un MacBook Pro 5,3 e dopo alcuni giorni sono riuscito a compilare il sitema base e anche Gnome. 

Tuttavia ho molti problimi irrisolti.  Premetto che ho usato google e i wiki di gentoo e il forum in maniera estensiva ed alcune cose le ho risolte da me ma su altre non ho idea di come fare.

I problemi principali sono questi:

1. non funziona il backlight della tastiera 

2. non riesco neppure a regolare la luminosità dello schermo

2. non funziona il sensore della luminosità

4. non ho ben capito come funziona il server Hal (non dovrebbe lui regolare tutte queste funzioni??)

3. quando uso un user non root, non riesco ad avviare Gnome con il comando startx e ottengo il seguente errore:

 *Quote:*   

>  xauth:  file /home/ale/.serverauth.6296 does not exist
> 
> xauth:  timeout in locking authority file /root/.Xauthority
> 
> xauth:  timeout in locking authority file /root/.Xauthority
> ...

 

Premetto che ho seguito la guida relativa ai macbook e ho configurato il kernel in maniera conforme (almeno cosi mi sembra..)

Ho letto che molte di queste funzioni sono regolate dal componente Apple SMC che risulta  caricato dal kernel.

Per Hal invece non saprei.... non so come funziona..  Ad esempio ho tentato di far funzionare il comando Ctrl-Alt-Bkspc per fare il crash di X e, seguendo sempre la guida gentoo, ho inserito nel file 10-x11-input.fdi la seguente stringa poi ho riavviato[/quote] hald ma nulla, se premo i tre tasti non succede nulla:

 *Quote:*   

>       <merge key="input.xkb.options" type="string">terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp</merge>

 

Scusate i tanti problemi sollevati in un unico thread. Non sono espertissimo e quindi mi rivolgo a voi!

Grazie

----------

## oxonian

piccolo update:

X e GNome vanno ache con un altro user avevo dimenticato di configurare startx in modo che avvii direttamente gnome.

----------

## pierino_89

 *oxonian wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> 1. non funziona il backlight della tastiera 
> 
> 2. non riesco neppure a regolare la luminosità dello schermo
> ...

 

Beh, o non è supportato, oppure potrebbe aver bisogno di qualche modulo specifico. Per sapere se hai sbagliato nel kernel, basta che guardi se su Ubuntu funziona. Poi fai lsmod e vai a vedere cosa non hai messo.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. non funziona il sensore della luminosità
> 
> 

 

Vedi sopra

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 4. non ho ben capito come funziona il server Hal (non dovrebbe lui regolare tutte queste funzioni??)
> 
> 

 

In realtà è deprecato, e presto verrà rimosso. Il suo lavoro passa a udev. In ogni caso, senza la use hal i programmi non gli chiederanno nulla.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Premetto che ho seguito la guida relativa ai macbook e ho configurato il kernel in maniera conforme (almeno cosi mi sembra..)
> 
> Ho letto che molte di queste funzioni sono regolate dal componente Apple SMC che risulta  caricato dal kernel.
> ...

 Magari si appoggia anche su qualche tool in userland... E magari c'è qualche use da abilitare pure per lui.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Per Hal invece non saprei.... non so come funziona..  Ad esempio ho tentato di far funzionare il comando Ctrl-Alt-Bkspc per fare il crash di X e, seguendo sempre la guida gentoo, ho inserito nel file 10-x11-input.fdi la seguente stringa poi ho riavviato

  hald ma nulla, se premo i tre tasti non succede nulla:

[/quote]

Beh, se X non lo compili con la use hal è probabile che lo ignori... Ma dato che hal se ne sta andando è consigliabile togliere la use hal e farlo fare a xorg.conf.

Ti dò una dritta: alt+sysrq+k non farà esattamente quello, ma il risultato è simile.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key

----------

## xdarma

 *oxonian wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. non funziona il backlight della tastiera 
> 
> 2. non riesco neppure a regolare la luminosità dello schermo
> ...

 

In portage è presente macbook-backlight hai provato ad installarlo?

----------

## oxonian

in questi giorni mi sono dato un occhiata a varie documentazione e ho scoperto che Hal è sconsigliato dalla versione 1.8 di Xorg.

Per il resto il backlight funziona scaricando Pommed ma ancora non riesco a regolare la luminosità dello schermo, cosa che mi preme di più visto che di solito la metto al minimo.

Apple SMC ho testato che funziona, infatti andando nella cartella Devices e modificando i parametri di SMC manualmente (es il fan control) ho notato che vi è risposta dal pc. 

Per la luminosità dello schermo sono arrivato alla conclusione che si tratti della scheda video... In molti post ho visto che viene regolata direttamente dalla scheda nvidia, con i quale sto avendo molti problemi di configurazione. Ora vedo di concentrarmi su questo..

il pc ha due schede una Geforce 9600M GT e una 9400M. Ho tentato di usare i driver nouveau (visto che il mio obiettivo era di usare tutti software open-source) ma appena avvio il pc dopo grub2 lo schermo diventa nero e non vedo nemmeno il loading del kernel. So che i nouveau sono incompatibile con il framebuffer video che ho disattivato ricompilando il kernel, ma nulla...

----------

## luca120

 *oxonian wrote:*   

> in questi giorni mi sono dato un occhiata a varie documentazione e ho scoperto che Hal è sconsigliato dalla versione 1.8 di Xorg.
> 
> Per il resto il backlight funziona scaricando Pommed ma ancora non riesco a regolare la luminosità dello schermo, cosa che mi preme di più visto che di solito la metto al minimo.
> 
> Apple SMC ho testato che funziona, infatti andando nella cartella Devices e modificando i parametri di SMC manualmente (es il fan control) ho notato che vi è risposta dal pc. 
> ...

 

guarda io ho installato 2 volte gentoo su i due miei pc e tutte due volte quando davo il comando startx non partiva una bega, allora per sfizio ho provato a dare il comando gdm e stranamente funziona TUTTO  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  non ho mai capito il xke  :Smile:  prova anche te

----------

## 0pipe0

allora:

installa gdm, poi configura /etc/conf.d/xdm e aggiungi xdm nel runlevel default.. così all'avvio il server X magicamente partirà  :Smile:  ... 

per lo scermo io ho usato i driver nvidia proprietari che non supportano l'illuminazione; però esite un pacchetto che si chiama nvidia-bl, compila ed aggiungi il modulo con modprobe. (dovrai aggiungerlo in /etc/conf.d/modules se vuoi farlo caricare all'avvio) .

----------

